# Why the Hate for Dogs Wearing Coats?



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Yesterday and the day before were cold, temps in the low 40s (F) with strong winds, gusts up to 40 mph. I, and most other people, were bundled up in heavy coats, hats and gloves, so I put Kabota's fleece coat on him. 

Two people felt the need to tell me that dogs don't need coats. Why not?

A. Some breeds are double coated and really don't need coats, but not all dogs are double coated and my dog is, in fact, single coated.

B. I don't _need _a heavy coat, hat and gloves in 40 degree weather. I'm not going to freeze to death or get frostbite in that weather while walking my dog even if I went outside in a short sleeved shirt and shorts. I would, however, be very uncomfortable and no one would expect me to forgo a coat just because I wouldn't die without one. So why should my dog be uncomfortable?

C. Who could deny how adorable Kabota is in a coat?



















or in a sweater?


----------



## Elsa R (Nov 3, 2014)

I agree with you. Kabota looks great with his clothes


----------



## Rocky33 (May 8, 2014)

That's because busy body people have the need to criticize things they don't agree with or like.
I never used dog coats until I got Rocky who shivers like crazy in 50 degree mornings. But I certainly never felt the need to criticize anyone else using them.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2012)

My BFF was telling me this the other day. She has a whippet mix that shivers and crawls under the covers if it's below 60 degrees. This winter in Indianapolis is gonna be brutal for the poor thing, and she's struggling to find coats that fit him properly.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

hounddawg said:


> My BFF was telling me this the other day. She has a whippet mix that shivers and crawls under the covers if it's below 60 degrees. This winter in Indianapolis is gonna be brutal for the poor thing, and she's struggling to find coats that fit him properly.


I probably wouldn't be hard to sew a coat for him out of fleece. It might look kinda rough if her sewing skills are as poor as mine, but it would work. A dog that small, you could probably make a few coats out of a yard of fleece.



Rocky33 said:


> That's because busy body people have the need to criticize things they don't agree with or like.
> I never used dog coats until I got Rocky who shivers like crazy in 50 degree mornings. But I certainly never felt the need to criticize anyone else using them.


There are lots of things I think are silly, but I don't feel a need to tell the world about it.




Elsa R said:


> I agree with you. Kabota looks great with his clothes


Thanks!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Because people are stupid. 

And Kabota looks adorable.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

when people tell me it's silly to put a dog in a coat because they have fur i pick roxie up and show them her bald chest and belly and say 'yes look at all that fur' lol


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Because people are stupid.
> 
> And Kabota looks adorable.


Thanks! He and Jackson need to get together one day and strut their stuff together!



Kayota said:


> when people tell me it's silly to put a dog in a coat because they have fur i pick roxie up and show them her bald chest and belly and say 'yes look at all that fur' lol


Roxy rocks that camo coat!

Simply having fur isn't enough, which most people don't seem to understand. Yes, an undercoat will protect against the cold, but even double-coated dogs can run into trouble. People who do dog sledding test their dogs' coats first so that they don't end up with a dead dog the first night on the ice. Those are huskies bred for sledding. If they sometimes don't have enough/the right coat, how is my single-coated dog supposed to weather the cold?

ETA: You can see Kabota's belly skin, too. His coat is super thick on top and very thin over his belly/groin.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

No one's ever given me crap about putting Crystal in a coat, but if they did, I'd just point out that she has a single coat with no undercoat to protect her and that it's similar to their hair on their heads. I'd tell them that if they need a hat, she needs a coat.


----------



## Hitchington (Jun 11, 2012)

I agree, Kabota does looks adorable!

Hitch, my shepherd mix, is double coated and he still gets cold if it is in the low 50s or colder. I am starting to have to throw a blanket over him in the house and put a sweater on him outside.

Victor, on the other hand, has a lot less fur but stays much warmer.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

That's so silly! I have a winter coat for Bennie because she's single coated and the windy winters here are no fun. And she even has a raincoat, no she doesn't _need_ one, but she hates getting wet! So why not?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Amaryllis said:


> Thanks! He and Jackson need to get together one day and strut their stuff together!
> 
> 
> .


I always forget how close you are! Definitely let me know if you're ever up for a meet up. Occasionally I go to VA to meet Amber (she is on DF, but not as often as another forum) she has Cricket (an Mexican Street dog), and a new Xolo pup, plus an Ibizian and a BC mix.  I will let you know next time we meet up or let me know if there's ever a good day for you!


----------



## bonesygirl (Mar 2, 2012)

I work in a horse barn. My dog's tied up during the day, when we're not running around outside during my lunch break.It was cool enough the other day that I was wearing two sweatshirts and a wool hat. My dog was wearing her sweater. One of the lesson mom's felt the need to tell me dogs don't need coats. She said if you put a coat on them then you have to start putting boots on them and giving them beds and all other nonsense. 

It's ridiculous. Even if you disagree with dogs wearing anything, why the f*** do you have to open your mouth? It's clearly not harming her to a wear a sweater. Just mind your business.


----------



## MRVivekB (Jun 21, 2014)

People you know, or people you don't know? If its people you don't know, my #1 rule #1 is never explain myself to someone who's rude. Heck, what I generally do is "have fun" with them. 

If I'm in a quiet mood, then without stopping my walk I'll quietly look at them, roll my eyes, shake my head, and mutter "californians" while walking past them. My take is that if they're going to be rude to me, I'm totally within my rights to make them question their own validity as people. Works 99% of the time, most people HATE it if a stranger dislikes them. I've had people follow me for a few steps berating me, but by treating them as an annoying mosquito and ignoring them they A)go beserk, and B)stop after a few steps.

Although, something tells me you're too nice of a person to be that condescending


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

grey doesnt look like she would need one because she appears so puffy but she is 4lbs and if she doesnt wear something at night now that its colder she burrows under me and all night i am half-awake trying not to squish her.

and so i have become the person i said i would never be. and i only hate it a little.







sometimes i wonder if nug gets cold and then he reminds me that he loves swimming when it is below freezing outside and i think he's okay.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I remember way back with our Malamute mix who never needed clothing in cold weather but because of a injury she had we did keep shirts on her to keep from her itching and looking horrible on walks. Yet she got called a pansy once by some idiot for having that shirt on,sigh.

Also I finally decided to get a coat for Raggy,for times he is stuck on a tie out or kennel in below freezing weather. He has a short double coat and does fine if moving around but I think those times he can get a little chilly. I mean sure I prefer the natural look than sweaters and coats but there not a bad thing and a must for many dogs.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Jubel isn't double coated but does okay in the cold. He only shivered when he was eating ice off the ground and wouldn't stop and it was cold out. If my foster Lizzy is here long enough she might need a coat, she has a shorter coat. We will just have to see how she does as it gets colder. But Amaryllis is right, it was damned cold this weekend. With wind chill it was 35*F Saturday morning.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

First, Kabota is totally adorable no matter what. 

Second, people are rude. And stupid. I heard a good term for rude, stupid people the other day, but it's not forum appropriate.

You could always use Sassafras' "why would you say that?" approach.


----------



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> C. Who could deny how adorable Kabota is in a coat?


I'm not supporting the judge-y people here but...
C is a legitimate reason some people think it's wrong. There are people who will play dress up with a dog even if the dog hates it. It's imblematic of treating a dog as an accessory and not a living creature.

That said I'd bet more dogs then not love the attention they recieve when wearing clothes and would argue it's rarely cruel. 
It gets cold in CT and my dog needs a coat and has two, but I was more then a little disappointing how Few coats are intended to be practical and keep the dog warm. The majority of the dog coats on the market are little more then doggy fashion accessories. Of course I guess the same could be said about people coats.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww Kabota is so cute in his sweaters!

I always put coats and sweaters on when it's cold or rainy. Like this one....


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I think it depends on the dog and their coat. I know with horses that putting a light blanket on them actually makes them colder as they're unable to puff up their coat. So if you're going to blanket your dog, blanket them for the temps properly (ie not a thin shirt that holds their coat against them as opposed to them being able to fluff themselves).

Ranger doesn't need a coat. In the winter he puffs up and if he's moving he's fine. If we're going to be standing around or it's rainy then he'll get a coat on this year.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I will be taking both Kylie and Molly to agility classes in coats, come Jan. Last year I always arrived with Kylie in a coat or sweater and I got some snide remarks because she looks like she has fur but she had no undercoat. It's an uninsulated barn-type structure, with minimal heat, after dark in January. This year I'll take it off once we get started because she has inexplicably grown an undercoat (at 2.5) and because her level of class involves a lot more running. She'll warm up and be okay. Molly will probably keep her coat on, because it's, again, Jan, after dark, in a minimally heated and uninsulated building, she *doesn't* have undercoat yet, and her class is not going to be physically active.

And you know what? I'm still willing to bet I get more gruff for Kylie than Molly, because Kylie is cute and little and furry and 'foo-foo'. I get 'joking' remarks when I pick her up, too, for anything. I could be wrong about that, mind you and kind of hope I am - especially since people know her now.

...This is a peeve of mine. If the animal is cold and I can fix it, WHY WOULD I NOT?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll never understand it. Squash and Pip never seem to get cold enough to need one, but Maisy is such a freeze baby she often wears a coat and sometimes even PJs in the house. I don't understand why anyone thinks this affects them in any way whatsoever.

This falls under things that I either ignore completely or, if I'm in a mood, respond to with a horrified look +/- "why would you say that?"


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I think its stupid that people judge for it. Damon (mini pin), and Sophie (basenji) both wear clothing once it gets below 50-40 degrees outside. 

Even if a dog has a double coat I see no reason why they can't have something warm on.  When Jasper was a pup he wore a sweater around the house and out in public. He does not wear it anymore because he gets too hot, he has an EXCESSIVE amount of undercoat. Mason will wear one this year once it gets cold enough this winter. Mason does not have near as much undercoat as Jasper had at his age. So I am thinking he might not have a lot as an adult either. We will have to wait and see I guess. I know a rough collie that LOVES her winter coats and she has a ton of undercoat. lol 

Piper the boxer - RIP


5 month old Jasper


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I live literally just outside the arctic circle and my dogs have never worn coats. Booties, yes. Coats, no. I mean, folks are more than welcome to bust out all the cute dog clothes they want, but I'm kind of skeptical that they're really called for in the vast majority of situations. And if they're squashing the coat down or retaining moisture they can actually make the dog colder.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I never bothered with my sheltie, it is warm here though it will snow occasionally she was more than fluffy enough to keep warm. Freyja and Remus don't need anything to keep them warm either (honestly they are prone to being too hot). Duke however would get too cold when it snowed and did have a coat to keep him warm if we were taking long walks in the snow. Hobgoblin shivers when it is 60 out, I can't imagine he will tolerate the actual cold well.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

It never fails that whenever I do a major groom on Samwise and clip him down during the winter, we suddenly have a cold snap within the next week. I picked his coat up during his first winter out of guilt, though he only used it a couple times for longer trips outdoors, but I sure was glad I had it last winter when we got hit with that polar vortex. There were days he absolutely needed it. Once he sat up on his haunches (and this is a dog I have trouble getting to 'sit pretty') and tucked his front paws against his chest and made a big show of shivering and whimpering... during a 5 minute potty break. The only time he's that dramatic otherwise is when he accidentally steps in slush - he loves snow and will play in it for hours, but when it turns wet it's his mortal enemy.

I love his coat, though. Fleece lined and covers his belly. It's really effective at keeping him warm. Not the greatest fit, but he didn't end up outgrowing it, so that's a win in my book.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

parus said:


> I live literally just outside the arctic circle and my dogs have never worn coats. Booties, yes. Coats, no. I mean, folks are more than welcome to bust out all the cute dog clothes they want, but I'm kind of skeptical that they're really called for in the vast majority of situations. And if they're squashing the coat down or retaining moisture they can actually make the dog colder.


Well, I'm sure you know other people's dogs better than they do.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

sassafras said:


> Well, I'm sure you know other people's dogs better than they do.


I'm equally sure passive-aggression works well for you in many facets of your life.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

parus said:


> I'm equally sure passive-aggression works well for you in many facets of your life.


Passive-aggressive? I thought that was pretty overtly and aggressively sarcastic, myself.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

sassafras said:


> Passive-aggressive? I thought that was pretty overtly and aggressively sarcastic, myself.


Naw. Classic Minnesota.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

parus said:


> Naw. Classic Minnesota.


Well, to be fair. The forum rules really preclude just straight-up telling someone off.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Luna is double coated but I have seen her reacting to the chillier weather (moving to sunny spots in the yard, etc) so we'll see. If she needs something we'll be looking for something more utilitarian, but that's just our preference. As long as it isn't harming or hindering the dog's movement, I don't care what other people put on their dogs.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Jewel doesn't wear a coat even when it's -40c. But she runs off leash and that keeps her warm. I've tried putting a coat on her and it would just get caught on stuff or she would try to pull it off. 

However there's a dobbie that we sometimes hike with that is already wearing her coat. She is very sensitive to the cold. 


Oh and Kabota is too cute for words!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Kabota is so cute!

Yeah people are dumb. I don't get people saying stuff to me but I will get "the look" because I have a little 7 lbs dog and he is wearing clothes. I am sure they think I am the typical purse dog lady *rolls eyes*

I actually had a pet store owner tell me Meeko does not need a coat because he has a long double coat. Um, when we go out on walks we are out for 1+ hours not 15 mins lol so yeah he kinda needs a coat. He shut right up when he realized Meeko actually gets walked and exercised even in cold weather lol...

Speaking of clothes, Meeko's new monster truck sweater!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

taquitos said:


> Kabota is so cute!
> 
> Yeah people are dumb. I don't get people saying stuff to me but I will get "the look" because I have a little 7 lbs dog and he is wearing clothes. I am sure they think I am the typical purse dog lady *rolls eyes*
> 
> ...


Omg I love that - where did you get it!?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

bonesygirl said:


> I work in a horse barn. My dog's tied up during the day, when we're not running around outside during my lunch break.It was cool enough the other day that I was wearing two sweatshirts and a wool hat. My dog was wearing her sweater. One of the lesson mom's felt the need to tell me dogs don't need coats. She said if you put a coat on them then you have to start putting boots on them and giving them beds and all other nonsense.
> 
> It's ridiculous. Even if you disagree with dogs wearing anything, why the f*** do you have to open your mouth? It's clearly not harming her to a wear a sweater. Just mind your business.


Um, what's wrong with a dog having a bed? People get bent out of shape about that?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

parus said:


> I live literally just outside the arctic circle and my dogs have never worn coats. Booties, yes. Coats, no. I mean, folks are more than welcome to bust out all the cute dog clothes they want, but I'm kind of skeptical that they're really called for in the vast majority of situations. And if they're squashing the coat down or retaining moisture they can actually make the dog colder.


What kind of dogs do you have? Kabota is single coated and has very little fur on his belly and almost none on his groin. He's not the same as a husky. I know Virginia is considered the South, but Northern Virginia outside of DC gets a nasty cold stretch in January into February. When I say "nasty", I mean single digit temperatures with high winds*. So it's not like I'm throwing a sweater on my dog when it's 60 outside.

*I was terribly surprised last winter to discover "the South" does indeed have some winter to it.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> What kind of dogs do you have? Kabota is single coated and has very little fur on his belly and almost none on his groin. He's not the same as a husky. I know Virginia is considered the South, but Northern Virginia outside of DC gets a nasty cold stretch in January into February. When I say "nasty", I mean single digit temperatures with high winds*. So it's not like I'm throwing a sweater on my dog when it's 60 outside.
> 
> *I was terribly surprised last winter to discover "the South" does indeed have some winter to it.


There's also the matter of conditioning - dogs exposed to colder temperatures do relatively better at much colder temperatures than dogs who aren't. Same with heat, and same with people. When my dogs are used to 90 degree summers, mild falls and then get throw into a couple of months of cold snaps with those single and negative temperatures (f, not c) then yeah. They are FREAKING COLD.


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

Clyde doesn't mind clothes, but he's got a "husky coat" so we never put anything on him except goofy costumes.

Louie despises clothes, but he's the one who shivers like mad when it's below 60 F. I put a shirt on him any time I see him shivering and won't take it off until the air heats up some more. He actually will try to resist shivering just so he doesn't get his shirt put on because he hates clothes that much...

Not sure why busybodies have to comment on someone walking a _single-coated dog with only a shirt on during a cold day._ You should respond to the busybodies with "And why are you wearing that jacket? You don't _need it_...go put on a tank top."


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Toby wears a coat. He shivers like crazy without it, especially this time of year - and with his short fur, I don't blame him! 
I've gotten 'the look' before, from judgey folks that seem to be under the impression that animals don't get cold, but I know I'm doing the right thing for Toby by putting his coat on in the colder months. 

The only dogs I haven't considered putting a coat on are dogs with long fur/thicker coats, but if I owned a long/thick coated dog and s/he appeared to be freezing their toots off in the snowy weather, darn right I'm slapping a coat on them. And Toby LOVES his coat. He stands there nice and still for you while you get it on him and once we're back in the house he'll stand there and wait for you to take it off. It's not a big fight - it's easier to put a coat on him than it is to get his harness on him.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Bcuz dogs have fur and are not peoples. Derr.

Yeah I don't really know. This reminds me that Hank needs a jacket. the girls already have worn theirs this last weekend.

I get weird looks with the papillons because they have long fur. But long fur does not mean they have an undercoat. The shelties were always thrilled with cold weather and handled it like pros. The papillons do not though. Both long haired breeds but long hair =/= warm hair.


----------



## Jadesy (Mar 13, 2014)

hounddawg said:


> My BFF was telling me this the other day. She has a whippet mix that shivers and crawls under the covers if it's below 60 degrees. This winter in Indianapolis is gonna be brutal for the poor thing, and she's struggling to find coats that fit him properly.


There's two places I could recommend to get clothes for the whippet mix. Send me a PM?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Crystal without her coat (after about 10 minutes):



















Crystal with her coat:



















If she'll happily go for an hour-long walk with the coat on, I'm not going to tell her she doesn't need it.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm 100% on board with functional coats. Stylish cute functional coats are totally fine. It's cold, help the dog stay warm. What bothers me is the t-shirt type outfits (with tutus even) that say "little diva" whatever. But even then, how do I know the dog doesn't have a skin condition being covered up, or was attacked and has a wound healing, or something like that? I don't. So I try not to judge, but I really don't like dressing dogs up like they're dolls. It's a personal opinion and I don't think I can pinpoint exactly why it bothers me. Let dogs be dogs, they're not toys. Halloween costumes are also a complete exemption. I love pet Halloween costumes!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Sibe said:


> I'm 100% on board with functional coats. Stylish cute functional coats are totally fine. It's cold, help the dog stay warm. What bothers me is the t-shirt type outfits (with tutus even) that say "little diva" whatever. But even then, how do I know the dog doesn't have a skin condition being covered up, or was attacked and has a wound healing, or something like that? I don't. So I try not to judge, but I really don't like dressing dogs up like they're dolls. It's a personal opinion and I don't think I can pinpoint exactly why it bothers me. Let dogs be dogs, they're not toys. Halloween costumes are also a complete exemption. I love pet Halloween costumes!


Certain things admittedly annoy me too. I'll never forget going to my first Yorkie meet up and half the people there showed up at the dog park with their dogs in dresses, etc, in the middle of the summer AND were wheeled into the dog park in a stroller. And they were wiping their mouthes with wipes every 5 minutes. The dogs never even went further than a foot from the owners. I'm not going to lie, on the inside, I was doing some eye rolling. I felt out of place - at the time, Jackson was less than a year old and pretty crazy (and big for a yorkie!) and was running around the dog park doing circles, playing with Corgis, etc. They were all fascinated by him lol.

So yes there are certain instances where I may secretly eye roll but seeing a dog in a sweater or a coat doesn't bother me in the least. And overall I'd say I've learned to care less about what other people do with their dogs... so long as they're not abused. I mean, all the yorkies there were overly-pampered maybe, but they got proper vet care and food and were obviously well loved, so I guess I've learned to just sit back and accept that every one is going to be different and I'm just happy their dogs aren't living on the streets, flea ridden and starving.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

My rule is, "If it's ok with the dog it's ok with me."

Kenda dislikes wearing coats so I only make her wear one if it's below freezing (or nasty-damp) and we'll be out in it for a while. Maeby appears to dislike being cold much more than she dislikes wearing a coat, so she wears hers more often.

And none of these decisions are anybody else's business.

Kenda









Maeby


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My mom's dogs are nakey and need coats. Well, they usually wear their Thundershirts because those are the only ones we've been able to find that cover their chests :/. Seriously, where does everyone get full-coverage doggie jackets? All the ones at Petco/Petsmart only have a chest strap and no actual coverage underneath, or are pullovers and they hate pullovers. Something like a Thundershirt, but thicker, would be best. 

Shug is longhaired but has no undercoat and Miracle is literally nakey on her chest and tummy, and the rest of her fur is short and thin. 

I tease them about it, sure. But I wouldn't ever say they didn't need them. They get cold. My dogs, on the other hand, don't get cold. if anything, their coats are TOO thick. They get too hot in the summer instead.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Omg I love that - where did you get it!?


It's Hip Doggie, just like the matching coats Jackson and Meeko have


----------



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

What about the poor dapple dachshund with alopecia at my local dog park ? Is it ok for him to wear shirts all the time?


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh gawd, I get these comments too! Even from family. "Remember that he is a dog.."
Yeah. A dog with a single smooth coat and bald spots--who is small--who has a short muzzle. A dog who is NOT tolerate of cold or hot weather. He _needs _clothes. It's not just for fun, people!!! -.- Maybe they would understand if they saw him out there shaking and limping.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Seriously, where does everyone get full-coverage doggie jackets?


Sorry to disappoint, but the tummy-covering jacket Kenda is wearing in the photo above was made by Columbia, and it's discontinued. If it's any consolation, she hates that coat with the fire of a thousand suns.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

REI does have some nice looking coats with good coverage.
http://www.rei.com/product/884052/hurtta-winter-dog-jacket-2014-closeout

http://www.rei.com/product/884050/hurtta-waterproof-fleece-dog-jacket-2014-closeout


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Dogs don't belong to wear clothes....


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

The clothes that bother me were already described...the ones that are useless and only for decoration they have no function what-so-ever really. They just are dressing their dogs up like dolls because "it's super totally cute" but I never say anything out loud to them I just ignore them because really it's not my business. Jake does have a sweater that he wears ONLY in the winter when it's really cold outside (or snowing) because he HATES getting wet and if he gets wet then he won't walk. I have to strategically walk him when it's raining outside and wait for a break in the weather, but if it's warm and it's raining (like spring time) he DOESN'T wear the sweater because he doesn't need it.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm bugged by dogs dressed up in clothes purely for the sake of cute, too - but then I ask myself WHY it bothers me and I have no answer. If it's part of a bigger picture I see and I have information -healthy young dog in stroller, dog never allowed to walk or get dirty, etc - It makes sense to me.

Otherwise, I think it's basically just my problem and a knee jerk reaction from a too few many people implying small dogs aren't really dogs. 

I WILL say that I think anyone who puts a dog who is ill equipped to handle the cold out into the cold, and the dog is visibly freezing/miserable and won't do anything about it because 'dogs don't wear clothes' needs a good swift kick in the kneecaps. I don't mean out for potty trips or whatever, but situations where the real reason is clearly stated as 'dogs don't get clothes'.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Amaryllis said:


> What kind of dogs do you have? Kabota is single coated and has very little fur on his belly and almost none on his groin. He's not the same as a husky. I know Virginia is considered the South, but Northern Virginia outside of DC gets a nasty cold stretch in January into February. When I say "nasty", I mean single digit temperatures with high winds*. So it's not like I'm throwing a sweater on my dog when it's 60 outside.
> 
> *I was terribly surprised last winter to discover "the South" does indeed have some winter to it.


My Giant Schnauzer mix has a pretty wooly hair coat when not clipped down, but my terrier mutt has a short single fur coat and a baldy belly. (My previous dog wasn't particularly fuzzy either.) But to be fair, she's also fairly pain insensitive. No one here really uses dog clothes, though...I think anything that has the potential to inhibit the growth of the animal's natural winter coat is frowned upon. Also they adjust...the first few weeks of winter they're sort of wussy about it but then they get over it. And honestly when it's too cold for the dog to be out without protection here, it's pretty much just too cold for the dog to be outside at length (fifty below, sixty below, that neighborhood) unless they know how to make burrows. 

I'd consider something waterproof if the dog was going to be in really wet cold, or genuinely insulating winter gear if the dog was shaved down or bald or we were going to live in an iglu or whatever. But most of what I see people putting dogs in in pics and when I visit the lower 48 seems to be more of a psychological thing for the owner than an actual insulator, polyester-y sweaters, dumb things made of t-shirt material, that kind of thing, stuff that doesn't do much other than tamp down the coat that the dog does have.

What I genuinely don't understand in most circumstances is the idea of a dog being cold enough to need clothes but not cold enough to need foot covering. Paw pads lose heat like crazy, are prone to frostbite, and can be cut on ice and frozen ground.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Sibe said:


> I'm 100% on board with functional coats. Stylish cute functional coats are totally fine. It's cold, help the dog stay warm. What bothers me is the t-shirt type outfits (with tutus even) that say "little diva" whatever. But even then, how do I know the dog doesn't have a skin condition being covered up, or was attacked and has a wound healing, or something like that? I don't. So I try not to judge, but I really don't like dressing dogs up like they're dolls. It's a personal opinion and I don't think I can pinpoint exactly why it bothers me. Let dogs be dogs, they're not toys. Halloween costumes are also a complete exemption. I love pet Halloween costumes!


Yeah, those cutesy outfits rub me the wrong way, too. I think my mental association is of people treating their dog like an accessory rather than a dog. Or like a baby rather than a dog. I guess those little outfit things don't really harm anything, so there's no point in being annoyed, but then again neither do those human sweatpants that say "JUICY" or the like across the butt and those annoy me, too, lol. 

I do have one friend who dresses her fluffy little teacup dog up in tiny outfits and she gets a pass because both she and the dog are hilarious about it. Totally unfair and inconsistent of me, but whatever, consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds and all that.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Willowy said:


> My mom's dogs are nakey and need coats. Well, they usually wear their Thundershirts because those are the only ones we've been able to find that cover their chests :/. Seriously, where does everyone get full-coverage doggie jackets? All the ones at Petco/Petsmart only have a chest strap and no actual coverage underneath, or are pullovers and they hate pullovers. Something like a Thundershirt, but thicker, would be best.
> 
> Shug is longhaired but has no undercoat and Miracle is literally nakey on her chest and tummy, and the rest of her fur is short and thin.
> 
> I tease them about it, sure. But I wouldn't ever say they didn't need them. They get cold. My dogs, on the other hand, don't get cold. if anything, their coats are TOO thick. They get too hot in the summer instead.


Check out some of the Hurtta stuff. Marshalls, TJ Maxx and Home Goods have had some of their stuff on sale super cheap lately. Like $13 for a coat that's $70 online.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

roxie loves her coats too. she actually puts it on herself if i hold it up, legs and all lol. i say 'put your head in' and she slips her head in and puts her legs through theholes lol


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

parus said:


> My Giant Schnauzer mix has a pretty wooly hair coat when not clipped down, but my terrier mutt has a short single fur coat and a baldy belly. (My previous dog wasn't particularly fuzzy either.) But to be fair, she's also fairly pain insensitive. No one here really uses dog clothes, though...I think anything that has the potential to inhibit the growth of the animal's natural winter coat is frowned upon. Also they adjust...the first few weeks of winter they're sort of wussy about it but then they get over it. And honestly when it's too cold for the dog to be out without protection here, it's pretty much just too cold for the dog to be outside at length (fifty below, sixty below, that neighborhood) unless they know how to make burrows.
> 
> I'd consider something waterproof if the dog was going to be in really wet cold, or genuinely insulating winter gear if the dog was shaved down or bald or we were going to live in an iglu or whatever. But most of what I see people putting dogs in in pics and when I visit the lower 48 seems to be more of a psychological thing for the owner than an actual insulator, polyester-y sweaters, dumb things made of t-shirt material, that kind of thing, stuff that doesn't do much other than tamp down the coat that the dog does have.
> 
> *What I genuinely don't understand in most circumstances is the idea of a dog being cold enough to need clothes but not cold enough to need foot covering. Paw pads lose heat like crazy, are prone to frostbite, and can be cut on ice and frozen ground.*


Admittedly, I've tried putting little shoes on Toby once the snow is on the ground because the salt used around our building isn't pet friendly and causes chemical burns  In the winter, I have to carry Toby a lot of the time, he's 40lbs and it's hard on my back but I can't stand seeing him in pain. He limps and tries to lift all his feet at once. This winter we're planning to experiment with different boots and see if we can't teach him that they aren't so bad after all.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

i got boots for rox and she walked funny and managed to get them off after a minute lol


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Dogs don't belong to wear clothes....


your dogs are double coated. try sending a chihuahua out in the snow to pee without a coat on and see what happens.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Omg. I just went on American Eagle's website to update my address for coupons, and I noticed they make a clothing line for dogs now. Called American _Beagle _Outfitters LOL. IMO, the jackets are too pricey for the coverage they give. Look Here.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Not all dogs have the same cold tolerances, same as with people. Kuma is VERY sensitive to the cold, and once it hits -double digits here, he flat out refuses to go out without his sweater and jacket, colder than -20 and he refuses to go out without his sweater, jacket and boots, lol.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't know why there is so much hate, Bear has to have a coat if it's under 60 degrees, I say let people judge, I always say to them "And which one of my bills will you be paying this month?" Bear is 15 years old and like an old man, he needs a little extra protection in the winter. Even though we have mild winters. I feel your pain, I have also gotten the looks and eye rolls while buying sweaters and blankets for him.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I used to be one of those people who secretly judged anyone who dressed up their dogs because it's just not natural for a dog to be wearing clothes. These days I don't really care and would definitely get a jacket for any short haired breed I had. I think it's silly to judge as long as the dog doesn't mind it. We make dogs do tons of unnatural things and dogs as they are, are just unnatural. Why the heck not.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Certain things admittedly annoy me too. I'll never forget going to my first Yorkie meet up and half the people there showed up at the dog park with their dogs in dresses, etc, in the middle of the summer AND were wheeled into the dog park in a stroller. And they were wiping their mouthes with wipes every 5 minutes. The dogs never even went further than a foot from the owners. I'm not going to lie, on the inside, I was doing some eye rolling. I felt out of place - at the time, Jackson was less than a year old and pretty crazy (and big for a yorkie!) and was running around the dog park doing circles, playing with Corgis, etc. They were all fascinated by him lol.


Lol that reminds me of this yorkie lady in Texas. She had 2 yorkies and a biewer. I saw her at dog events and pet stores all the time. Every time, all 3 dogs were completely dressed up- we're talking shirt and overalls, hats and shoes for the boy and full pink dress, diaper, and shoes and bows for the girl. And stroller too of course. 

The dogs always looked uncomfortable too. And it's not like south texas gets very cold. I'd see them mid august and they'd be dressed the same way.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

I've had that discussion, though both my dogs are super short coated. Eeyore wears his thinner fleece coat at warmer temps than usual now that we're walking at puppy speed, he gets cold already in the warm 50s and I see no reason to keep my dog shaking out of some notion that it's too warm to put clothes on a dog. With the puppy I have the arm of an old fleece sweater that I've added some material to as he's grown.

I have seen recommendations to stay indoors with dogs of that type, as to not ruin their coat. Well, if that's the case I care more about keeping my dogs fit and mentally sound.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

CandyLeopard said:


> Omg. I just went on American Eagle's website to update my address for coupons, and I noticed they make a clothing line for dogs now. Called American _Beagle _Outfitters LOL. IMO, the jackets are too pricey for the coverage they give. Look Here.


I don't know, the sweaters look pretty cute! Too bad they are so pricey  oh well ... maybe in spring they will have a sale.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> Lol that reminds me of this yorkie lady in Texas. She had 2 yorkies and a biewer. I saw her at dog events and pet stores all the time. Every time, all 3 dogs were completely dressed up- we're talking shirt and overalls, hats and shoes for the boy and full pink dress, diaper, and shoes and bows for the girl. And stroller too of course.
> 
> The dogs always looked uncomfortable too. And it's not like south texas gets very cold. I'd see them mid august and they'd be dressed the same way.


It can get pretty cold here, for a short haired breed that is, or an old, of course Josefina doesn't wear clothes but if I was old and arthritic, I would welcome a nice sweater or blanket. It's not so much cold as it is damp, the kind of cold that seeps through your bones.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Hobgoblin needs shoes for summer more than winter, asphalt is searing hot in the TX sun and the goal is that he is with me all of the time. Of course people in cities are also not particularly aware of what they are doing with their garbage (think glass bottles ect) and he needs protection. Still looking for something suitable, I was thinking Ruffwear but I understand many people have had issues with them rubbing dew claws. I will probably buy him a cheap pair at the pet shop to get him through winter but he isn't done growing yet either. 

Hobgoblin hangs out in a shirt around the house. He is shivering now and it is 70 in my house. It is also because his coat is harsh and it hurts my skin a little (I have sensory issues) but he wants to be draped across me. He doesn't care about the shirt, doesn't even notice it is there.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Haha, we get it from both sides actually. Some people shame me for putting a coat on my dog, and some people shame me for NOT putting a cost on my dog (on warmish days in the 40's). She definitely needs one, once it gets below freezing she's shivering and miserable- with a coat she's totally fine.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Not all dogs have the same cold tolerances, same as with people. Kuma is VERY sensitive to the cold, and once it hits -double digits here, he flat out refuses to go out without his sweater and jacket, colder than -20 and he refuses to go out without his sweater, jacket and boots, lol.


Bear is the same way, under 60 degrees, out without clothes? Nope nope nope. Hey I say dress your dog how you want, tutu? A shirt with your fave sports team go on with your bad self!!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

LoMD13 said:


> Haha, we get it from both sides actually. Some people shame me for putting a coat on my dog, and some people shame me for NOT putting a cost on my dog (on warmish days in the 40's). She definitely needs one, once it gets below freezing she's shivering and miserable- with a coat she's totally fine.


She is so cute!! Love the one with the hood


----------



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

Fyi old navy also typically has a small section of cute coats of dubious practicality. Oddly though they tyipcally aren't available online. I was going to try to order a lighter weight coat last year but couldn't (store tended to be sold out of larger sizes)


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

The only gear the guys wear are their Back on Track coats. Lars actually sleeps in his. They are therapeutic and are made with ceramic based fabric that radiates their body heat back as infared heat into their muscles. I use the coats to keep muscles warm before and after agility and stuff like that. If it's cold out, they will wear the coats out for walks.

Lars loves to wear that coat...he dances around and wiggles his nub when I say " wanna wear your coat?" It's probably like wearing a warming pad. Ocean puts his coat on and he falls asleep! I swear by those back on track coats. 

Lars has his on tonight because he was working and jumping this evening.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Haters gonna hate. I'm kinda envious of you all with your dogs in cute sweaters. (Unnecessary full outfits on dogs are a little silly to me, but functional coats/sweaters = aw) My dog does not need a sweater, and she does not want a sweater, so I can't justify putting one on her. She DOES need booties during hikes through ice and snow, but trying to keep booties on Gypsy seems to be impossible. They cannot handle her enthusiasm and athleticism, apparently. We spend half the hike searching for one or another bootie she lost climbing over tree trunks or exploding over a snow bank during a retrieve.


----------



## bonesygirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> Um, what's wrong with a dog having a bed? People get bent out of shape about that?


Bones always has a bed, and this is the first comment I've heard on it. It was so weird. My boss asked her if she had a dog. She replied with, "Yeah. I really don't understand putting sweaters on them. Then you have to start with boots and beds and all that." 

I didn't even answer. I would've gotten more comments from randos if I made her lay on the concrete. This was probably the kind of woman that would be horrified to learn I let Bones sleep in my bed with me and get her Christmas presents. And you know, treat her as if I love her?


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Tank my lab is getting a coat for this winter for his hips. I just got to find one! My aunt has coats for her chihuahua and a little shirt to wear around the house. It gets cold in here since we have an older house. I've also thought about getting Mia a coat for when we are out for a long time at te farm or something since she gets cold at times but she usually just goes and lays by the Woodstove in the garage so I can't justify getting her one. Bentley is a freaking bear in winter so he doesn't need one. Mae shakes during winter but tears up coats.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

The thing for me was knowing which dog had a double or single coat. If I found out the dog was single-coated, I understood. If I knew or found out the dog is double-coated, I still am unsure as to why the owner would further put a coat on their dog unless they were sick or old. I want to tell them that their fur in the double coat keeps them not only warm in the winter, but cool in the summer. But maybe there are other factors out there besides being sick or old that I'm still learning. I usually don't say anything except in my head..


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

MrsBoats said:


> The only gear the guys wear are their Back on Track coats. Lars actually sleeps in his. They are therapeutic and are made with ceramic based fabric that radiates their body heat back as infared heat into their muscles. I use the coats to keep muscles warm before and after agility and stuff like that. If it's cold out, they will wear the coats out for walks.
> 
> Lars loves to wear that coat...he dances around and wiggles his nub when I say " wanna wear your coat?" It's probably like wearing a warming pad. Ocean puts his coat on and he falls asleep! I swear by those back on track coats.
> 
> ...


Oooh. Hank needs one.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I usually don't say anything except in my head..


When it comes to commenting on how other people treat their dogs, unless the person is doing something cruel or dangerous, this is usually the best option!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> The thing for me was knowing which dog had a double or single coat. If I found out the dog was single-coated, I understood. If I knew or found out the dog is double-coated, I still am unsure as to why the owner would further put a coat on their dog unless they were sick or old. I want to tell them that their fur in the double coat keeps them not only warm in the winter, but cool in the summer. But maybe there are other factors out there besides being sick or old that I'm still learning. I usually don't say anything except in my head..


Maisy will probably get a coat this winter. She has a double coat, but it's a mess. The schnauzer part of her gives her a wiry coat and the acd gives her a double coat. The result is a thin tangled mess that doesn't keep her cool or hot.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I got Bear this:










and might get him this for Christmas, since he doesnt have a sweater anymore (it wore out finally):










I see nothing wrong with putting clothes on a dog, any dog, as long as the dog doesnt mind it, what harm does it do?


----------



## Apricot (Nov 25, 2012)

Elsie only wears clothes when I'm torturing her for photos;










because she's never cold around here.

Zobby, on the other hand, cries for his sweaters if it's cold out. He has a whole drawer of clothes; jackets, sweaters, t-shirts... If it's really, actually cold, he'll wear a jacket or a jacket over a sweater. If it's just chilly he'll wear a sweater alone. At night in the winter he sleeps under the blankets but still wants a sweater so he wears a t-shirt. 

People will sometimes make comments to me when we're out with him about how it's not that cold (and it's not; we're in southern CA) and I shrug them off. Yeah, he isn't going to DIE without a sweater when it's 50 degrees out, but I would be upset if someone made me walk around without a sweatshirt in that weather (I'm always cold) and if it makes his little heart happy to be warm, why deny that just because... he's a dog? It's not a moral issue. They don't really make comments to my boyfriend; they think it's sweet a big man takes care of his tiny dog, I think.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I see nothing wrong with putting clothes on a dog, any dog, as long as the dog doesnt mind it, what harm does it do?


I agree. If someone thinks of their dog as an accessory and dresses them up because of that, that's a problem with the owner, not the clothes. If a dog is happy and well-exercised and having fun, it shouldn't matter whether or not it has clothes on.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Bear wont go outside without his clothes on! LOL so people can hate if they want, the old man is gonna get what he needs.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Jacoby and Stormy got new coats this year, If people don't like it, they can look the other way. All of my dogs also are getting boots this year as well. 
I do try to acclimate them to the cold though I only put coats on if they start to shiver, otherwise they are coatless. Boss has only shivered once (yay polar vortex last year), so I put a coat on him.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

CrazyDogWoman said:


> Jacoby and Stormy got new coats this year, If people don't like it, they can look the other way. All of my dogs also are getting boots this year as well.
> I do try to acclimate them to the cold though I only put coats on if they start to shiver, otherwise they are coatless. Boss has only shivered once (yay polar vortex last year), so I put a coat on him.
> View attachment 182721
> 
> View attachment 182729


Those coats are adorable!! Would love to know where you got them!


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

mudypony said:


> Those coats are adorable!! Would love to know where you got them!


I got them from drsfostersmith.com
The gray/blue one is the Kodiak Coat, and the black/red one is the Fairbanks Coat.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> Oooh. Hank needs one.


I Google this, I might be getting one also one day. But do they really work?


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

Your dog will be just fine without a coat in weather like that. That said, do what you want. If people give you your opinion then you can either deal with it and not care or tell them to mind their own business. Don't let it bother you.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I Google this, I might be getting one also one day. But do they really work?


Yes they do. Everyone I know who does agility seriously has the back on track coats (Both the winter ones like I have and the mesh for summer...I'm planning on getting the mesh ones for the boys too)...that's how I got sold on them. Like I said, I swear by them.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, there have already been many examples through this thread that demonstrates what people dislike about the whole dogs and clothes thing. Hate is a bit of a strong word though. Much like purse dogs, it's more of just a judgement against the owner.

I tend take a mental analysis about everyone I meet based on a variety of details that I observe. Dogs with clothes just provide more data points.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Luckily, I don't think most of us care about the mental analysis of strangers. When they decide to spew unsolicited criticism at us, that can be another story.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> Luckily, I don't think most of us care about the mental analysis of strangers. When they decide to spew unsolicited criticism at us, that can be another story.


Honestly there's not much of a difference between mental criticisms and verbal criticisms. It's just harder to detect mental criticisms. Not noticing it isn't the same as not caring.

Luckily, most of us can't read minds


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

MrsBoats said:


> Yes they do. Everyone I know who does agility seriously has the back on track coats (Both the winter ones like I have and the mesh for summer...I'm planning on getting the mesh ones for the boys too)...that's how I got sold on them. Like I said, I swear by them.


Josefina will need a mesh one, even in winter because she is VERY hot blooded lol.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> The thing for me was knowing which dog had a double or single coat. If I found out the dog was single-coated, I understood. If I knew or found out the dog is double-coated, I still am unsure as to why the owner would further put a coat on their dog unless they were sick or old. I want to tell them that their fur in the double coat keeps them not only warm in the winter, but cool in the summer. But maybe there are other factors out there besides being sick or old that I'm still learning. I usually don't say anything except in my head..


Well my dog does have a double coat and not really sick or old but have seen him shiver and seem less happy in below freezing,windy,icy conditions if out too long. For regular walks and play sessions though I never tend to bother with coats or booties and I wouldn't get some coat if I didn't think he would benefit from it even a little. I don't even own a raincoat for him despite living in the PNW. There are times he may be stuck outside for a couple hours even,I would like to make him as comfortable as possible than. I never got them for past double coated dogs. But his coat is shorter and more moderate than theirs where,plus a leaner build. Thus he was cooler in the summer but less tolerant of the winter than those two. I've also seen thicker coated dogs being pretty miserable in colder weather as well. Although something like a Malamute with a coat does seem a bit silly to me,the colder the better for them.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

zhaor said:


> Honestly there's not much of a difference between mental criticisms and verbal criticisms. It's just harder to detect mental criticisms. Not noticing it isn't the same as not caring.
> 
> Luckily, most of us can't read minds


I notice, but I don't care what people think. If they stop me and expect me to listen to their unsolicited opinion, THEN I care, because they are wasting my time.

People can roll their eyes or glare all they want, though. My dog's coat is functional and it keeps her comfortable.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I said my dogs don't get cold but I take that back. . .a few times last year (polar vortex, so cold, ugh) Moose did get shivery a few times. But I didn't know if putting a jacket on a double-coated dog would make things worse or not. I guess I read something about not blanketing a horse somewhere and figured that might apply to dogs too. I mean, if it were windy, anything breaking the wind would be useful but when it's still I think a normal coat would be fairly useless. I think boots or a "hat" (something covering his ears) or something that covers his tummy/chest would be more useful since he wasn't losing any heat from his back.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm of the mind-set, "if it ain't harming you or your own, or putting someone else in danger, STFU" lolol I've read a few articles over the years suggesting that single-coated dogs, and small dogs _do_ benefit from wearing clothes in the winter; Most of the articles and opinions I read, come from people of the mind-set that anything less than a 70lb dog is a rat, "not a real dog", or "useless"- So I tend to take their opinions w/ less than a grain of salt... It's a frickin' sweater, not duct-tape, so don't call it "abuse".

I have a several sweaters and couple "coats" for my dogs, but frankly- they still shiver, and until I find a jumpsuit to protect their spindly little pencil legs, it'll just have to do... If it breaks the wind, keeps them dryer, what's the harm that I'm doing to them?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

deege39 said:


> I'm of the mind-set, "if it ain't harming you or your own, or putting someone else in danger, STFU" lolol I've read a few articles over the years suggesting that single-coated dogs, and small dogs _do_ benefit from wearing clothes in the winter; Most of the articles and opinions I read, come from people of the mind-set that anything less than a 70lb dog is a rat, "not a real dog", or "useless"- So I tend to take their opinions w/ less than a grain of salt... It's a frickin' sweater, not duct-tape, so don't call it "abuse".
> 
> I have a several sweaters and couple "coats" for my dogs, but frankly- they still shiver, and until I find a jumpsuit to protect their spindly little pencil legs, it'll just have to do... If it breaks the wind, keeps them dryer, what's the harm that I'm doing to them?


Lol I have found that most of those same people will cry abuse when you DONT put a coat on your dog. There was a cartoon floating around FB a while back shoeing a older man and woman riding a donkey and the opinions of people looking on, who were not happy no matter what they did ... I will try to find it.

Edit: here it is


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

This is it


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Omg, i'm sharing! Love it!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

deege39 said:


> Omg, i'm sharing! Love it!


I love that cartoon ... it really personifies how people are


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

The first thread that made me feel bad for doing too much for my dog and putting the little money I have into a coat. But like the cartoon you can't please everyone and though he would benefit from one despite being large and having a short double coat.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

taquitos said:


> Kabota is so cute!
> 
> Yeah people are dumb. I don't get people saying stuff to me but I will get "the look" because I have a little 7 lbs dog and he is wearing clothes. I am sure they think I am the typical purse dog lady *rolls eyes*
> 
> ...


I just bought this on baxterboo haha! Couldn't resist the 40% sale, plus I had a 25% off coupon. Yay! I think Jackson is going to look smashing.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I just bought this on baxterboo haha! Couldn't resist the 40% sale, plus I had a 25% off coupon. Yay! I think Jackson is going to look smashing.


hahaha yeah I got it in the clearance bin at one of the pet boutiques near my home ^_^ Scored it for $20 and it's quickly become one of my favorite sweaters for Meeko. I had to sew the hood onto the shirt though because it kept falling over Meeko's head when he went down to sniff lol!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I can't understand why people are so against dogs wearing coats, they are so cute! Here a lot of ranchers believe that you "don't have a real dog" if they wear a sweater or coat ... oh well, like the cartoon says. XD


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Merlin wears a coat in the winter and a sweater in chilly fall days. Even with those on, he would prefer to be indoors, save for potty breaks. Eren also has a sweater because it's cute when the two "brothers" are both being funny in their outfits. I enjoy making them look kind of silly. This year I will be investing in an ugly sweater for both Merlin and Eren.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Kabota looks great, just live with it, some people are idiots whose opinions can be tossed in the trash.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Wvasko, welcome back! We've missed you here!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Back atcha Kuma'sMom

Had to come out of retirement and train a dog so I thought a visit here was in order.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

wvasko said:


> Kabota looks great, just live with it, some people are idiots whose opinions can be tossed in the trash.


There you are, Wvasko! Was wondering where you had been


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes indeed, I are here!!!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

wvasko said:


> Back atcha Kuma'sMom
> 
> Had to come out of retirement and train a dog so I thought a visit here was in order.


Hope you keep sticking around, we need you here!  What kind of dog are you training now?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Lol its 45 degrees with a wind chill in the 30's and Bear has the new blanket on and his old one over it today lol ... if he has a sweater he would have that on plus the two blankets.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't even care what people have to say. She's warm, but she's also STINKING CUTE in that thing.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I don't even care what people have to say. She's warm, but she's also STINKING CUTE in that thing.


I agree! But Kylie is like ... cute all the time lol


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Hope you keep sticking around, we need you here!  What kind of dog are you training now?


I trained 2 Labs for a family in 2006 and a couple years ago they rescued an older Pit Bull. She called and told me the Pit and 1 Lab had to be PTSed last month. Lab had cancer and the Pit's back end had gone out completely. They needed a favor with a new 8 month old Lab that they rescued. Nice family and good to their dogs so I'm out of retirement for 1 dog. 

Kinda funny this year I have had 5 other old customers call with new dogs but I would not budge but I figured maybe help was needed after the loss of 2 dogs.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

wvasko said:


> I trained 2 Labs for a family in 2006 and a couple years ago they rescued an older Pit Bull. She called and told me the Pit and 1 Lab had to be PTSed last month. Lab had cancer and the Pit's back end had gone out completely. They needed a favor with a new 8 month old Lab that they rescued. Nice family and good to their dogs so I'm out of retirement for 1 dog.
> 
> Kinda funny this year I have had 5 other old customers call with new dogs but I would not budge but I figured maybe help was needed after the loss of 2 dogs.


You're a good person. Hope you will comment here more often.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Everyone's dogs look adorable in their coats  !


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

cookieface said:


> You're a good person. Hope you will comment here more often.


Dogs have been good to/for me a little payback is a good thing.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

wvasko said:


> Dogs have been good to/for me a little payback is a good thing.


I agree this forum needs your expertise! !!


----------



## MRVivekB (Jun 21, 2014)

I know I previously said I don't have an issue with coats, but man my california raised wife just informed me last night she was going to get a coat for Raja because it was too cold out. 

Allow me to repeat myself. She thinks its TOO COLD. This is the weather outlook. A low of 50 degrees, but thats at 2am when we're not actually outside. On what planet could this be considered "too cold"?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Man, it's 22 degrees outside (started out at 10 degrees this morning) and the wind is awful and icy, must be below-zero windchill but I haven't turned on the news to verify. Delivering the mail I wore a down vest, an insulated coat, cotton leggings as long johns, jeans, wool socks with insulated hiking boots, a fleece cap underneath a rabbit-fur bomber hat, with heat packs stuck in my gloves, and I was still cold. I WISH I thought 70 degrees was cold enough for a dog to need a jacket .


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Um, I'd consider 65ish* and cloudy cool. Besides, Raja would look stunning in a jacket.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

MRVivekB said:


> On what planet could this be considered "too cold"?


Easy, on any planet where there's wives.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

zhaor said:


> Easy, on any planet where there's wives.


 If you're in California you're not used to it, 50 does feel a little chilly. I lived in Colorado most of my life. I've taken walks when it was 15* or colder. Now living in San Diego the last 5 years, when it's 60 with a breeze I get goosebumps and then shake my head at how ridiculous that is. Go back to Colorado every Christmas and within a week I'm readjusted to subfreezing temps. You adjust, but it takes time.


----------



## MRVivekB (Jun 21, 2014)

Nooo, no coat, its never even 55 degrees when we're doing our walks!

A woman this morning was wearing gloves. Because it was under 60. SMH.



zhaor said:


> Easy, on any planet where there's wives.


Indeed. And we have 3 layers on the bed: 1)Sheet, 2)thinner blanket, 3)Cement, aka the worlds thickest comforter. King size despite a Queen size bed. And she gets annoyed when I attempt to shuffle all but the sheet off.

As Rita Rudner said, men are just portable heat generators that snore.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

MRVivekB said:


> As Rita Rudner said, men are just portable heat generators that snore.


I think my husband more closely resembles a snoring machine that happens to generate heat. The dogs don't snore.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

So am I wrong to have a heated blanket on the bed for my dogs or that my husband runs a space heater for his dogs. The space heater in this house is called, ' the Mexican Chihuahua Tanning Bed'. The space heater is a God to be blessed and worshiped in this house with so many single coated dogs. 

Sometimes it takes me longer to put on coats on a dog than it did to put a coat on a toddler.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Willowy said:


> Man, it's 22 degrees outside (started out at 10 degrees this morning) and the wind is awful and icy, must be below-zero windchill but I haven't turned on the news to verify. Delivering the mail I wore a down vest, an insulated coat, cotton leggings as long johns, jeans, wool socks with insulated hiking boots, a fleece cap underneath a rabbit-fur bomber hat, with heat packs stuck in my gloves, and I was still cold. I WISH I thought 70 degrees was cold enough for a dog to need a jacket .


I wear all that when it's 45 degrees outside.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

zhaor said:


> Easy, on any planet where there's wives.


Well I guess I`m glad I`m single and not a wife than. But admitting I have poor heat circulation and love to get chilblains when below freezing so although I still have a habit of going outside under-dressed I try not too and over use blankets indoors. I`m cold sensitive to my mother but she grew up in Minnesota so it can all be what your used to.

For my dog I haven't done space heaters,electric blankets or even keep heat on at night or when gone. If indoors he has blankets and my bed and otherwise if freezing enough could have a coat. I also will let my cats snuggle on my bed more sense I think even they despite long coated get a little cold. I`m picky about my use of the jacket,40's daytime and 20's night is still not cold enough for me to put one on him yet.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

zhaor said:


> Easy, on any planet where there's wives.


Hey not fair! 

I'm still running around in sneakers and a sweater at -20°c (-2°F). Though this morning I did break down to get a pair of gloves, my car steering wheel is freezing.

Now when it gets to -40°C I'll need that parka


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

My grandmother hung her laundry barefoot in the snow. She was PA Dutch LOL. I can remember finding my mother's footprints around in the snow when I was little, she would go out looking for the cat and didn't want to bother putting on her shoes. The cold didn't bother me until a few years ago, now I'm on a medication that makes it hard for me to control my own body temperature so I'm cold at 70. It is really sad. It was 40 here today but the wind made it super cold, the wind is bad here. I was miserable walking the dogs but so was poor Hobgoblin.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

This is what Bear wears when it's cold, the new blanket is under the old one ... it's that cold.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

luv mi pets said:


> So am I wrong to have a heated blanket on the bed for my dogs or that my husband runs a space heater for his dogs. The space heater in this house is called, ' the Mexican Chihuahua Tanning Bed'. The space heater is a God to be blessed and worshiped in this house with so many single coated dogs.
> 
> Sometimes it takes me longer to put on coats on a dog than it did to put a coat on a toddler.


Love this. lololol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

We have ordered him a doggy jogging suit because if this weather we have been having is any indication, it's going to be a cold one :/ and he is an old man, so he deserves it.


----------



## MattMV (May 25, 2014)

I fully support outfits for dogs. Seriously, they're one of my favorite things.

Here is my sister's dog Nico in his new sweater. He really likes sweaters.


----------



## R4pack (Nov 14, 2014)

I dont put anything on my pitbull and chihuahua but my 2 mexican hairless dogs i have to put sweaters and jackets on them if it starts to get 68 and under just too keep them warm. California here has been dry and warm so well see this winter


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

I heard someone comment as they passed by us the other night that Bennie was wearing a therapy dog vest. LOL I wish she was as well behaved as a therapy dog! It was dark out so I can kind of see how she got confused about her jacket.


----------

